# I promised you some photos of my goats ...



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay, so I have been having more trouble than usual uploading photos (I usually use ranchers.net photo gallery), but I have a few here for you.

Well shoot, I downsized some photos and they are still too big. I wanted to show you some pics of the kids now, particularly the doe kids I will be retaining this year. Maybe I will get them uploaded tomorrow.

In the meantime, you will have to make do with what I already have uploaded on ranchers.

Enjoy! 

Dulark Levanna, I purchased this doe at the beginning of this year, and showed her to Supreme Exhibit at the recent Royal Melbourne Show, as well as very successfully at a number of local shows. She is two years old (fourth fleece)










One of the kids born last year, Pacqio Chelsea, about 10 mins old. She was an ugly scrawny little thing. She is out of my top doe, Geri, who I lost a few months ago. Luckily I retained Chelsea, as she is the only doe I got from Geri and I had already wethered her buck kid.










Chelsea now, 1 yr old










Some of this years kids. Two bucks on left, doe on right.










Domino, 2 wks, 6th cross boer wether, will end up in my freezer










Doe kid asleep in hay tub










Tiny Dancer, doe kid, a few hours old. She really struggled the first few days, couldnt stand or feed by herself, I had to hold her under the doe. She was only 1.7kg at birth (I average around 3.5kg). Her twin brother was normal size. She is doing great now.










LG A2 feeding her doe kid D8










Rexie a few days old










Sweet Pea and her doe kids, Duskany and Dixie, only a few hours old










Rexie about 4 wks old










A couple of photos of a Boer buck kid I have at the moment, Pacqio Da Vinci, in these photos I think he was about 4 weeks old. He's 5 mths at the moment. His dam was fully imported from South Africa as an embryo, his grandsire is Amarni Ningaloo - outstanding buck.




























An angora wether - Casanova. The one from Geri that I shouldnt have wethered lol. If not sold as a pet by February 09, he will be in my freezer.










A terrible photo of my 2 yr old herdsire, Phezulu Traveller. Mix of Sth African and Texan bloodlines. His first kids arrived this year, 3 does and 3 bucks.










Goldilocks, 4 years old, on her second set of kids this year.










The old girl, Geri (short for geriatric) - lost her about 2 months ago - no reason I could see - she wasnt sick, just found her dead one morning. She was 10 yrs old. She was my best angora doe easily - I was hoping for one more kidding. She was carrying triplets :girl: :boy: :boy:










Red Boer doe, approx. 3 yrs. Her name ... Red (how original).










My british alpine doe, Glendowen Madaline, when I got her (she was mistreated and emaciated almost to the point of death). She is 10 - she has quite a story which I will tell you at another point, but she is about 3 months pregnant (we think!) to my angora buck.










Charlotte, 1 yr old FB Boer doe, had twin boys (Double Trouble and Dynamo) by caesararian (will tell the whole story later).



















Calamity Jane, 1 yr old 5th cross boer, with her first babies Domino and Diablo (boys)










Charlotte at 5 mths, placed 5th out of 21 animals in her class at Canberra Royal show










Calamity playing on a drum about 4 mths old (she was a bottle baby)










Charlie (pale head) and Chaplin, my two harness wethers at about 3 mths (bottle raised)

Whispering secrets










Kissing










Another harness wether, Little Red










Ellie, 11 yrs, rescue goat from RSPCA










Loopy Lulu - 2 yrs old, just had her first kidding, a buck called Fruit Loop


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What awesome pictures!!! Thank you so much for showing them. I had no idea that they did a c-section from the side on goats. i worked as a surgical nurse in the vet clinics for 8 years and never did one that way - that was sooooo interesting for me!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, Keren...you have some VERY beautiful goaties....the angoras look like marshmallows, all soft and fluffy!


----------



## FancyAppy (Oct 21, 2008)

These are the most fabulous pics. Your goats are really special. thank you for sharing these photos with us. I can't wait to see more


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous! geri was a beauty!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They all are so darn cute!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What beautiful goats. Congratulations. I am so sorry that you lost Geri. She sure looked like a sweet goat. I lost my first older doe ever, a year ago. She was 15 and had cancer.

How old are your goats when you tag them? I do not do it until they are about 3 months old and i put my tags high in the ear, so they do not hit the eye. Do you ever have trouble with that. They are all really nice looking does.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

beautiful, beautiful beautiful!!! 

Those angora kids are so cute!!!! :wahoo:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

You have some lovely goats! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

They look great! Love the pic of Goldilocks especially!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

You will be pleased to hear I have solved my uploading problems, and more photos are being uploaded as we speak (... type ...)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful comments!

Lori, my mums and babies get penned together for a few days. They kid in a small paddock, then I take the babies and do the 'backwards goatman's shuffle' holding the kids at doe height while walking backwards to the shed all the while making sure the doe is following lol

I leave them in the pens for two to three days before letting them out - longer if there are issues (bonding, teats, weak kids, triplets or quads etc.). Before they go out I tag them - mainly because with the angoras they all look the same and they do tend to drink off other does, so I need to tag them basically at birth so I know who is who  You nubian and nigi breeders dont have to worry about that - every baby is individual!

Not quite sure what you mean about the tag hitting the ear? I dont have problems with this sort of two piece tag - the only thing is I have to make sure I put it up high and leave enough room for the tattoo. I tattoo after weaning, this is also when I mark the little boys. 

I have had problems with the wrap around style tags if they are applied to the front of the tag, particularly with crossbreds whose ears hang down but flip forward - sometimes the tag rubs the eye. 

More photos soon!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice looking goats Keren!


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

All your goats are gorgeous! I love the picture of the two wethers kissing. They are so cute!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What heart melting cute darling goats! Goldylocks in particular!


----------

